# Im excited



## Mikeseals (Sep 8, 2016)

I got drawn for hard labor creek this year will be my first park hunt.Talking to some guys on here im really looking forward to it going to go down this weekend and take a look aroun. Hope to meet some other GON boys while there.

mike seals


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2016)

Look for the sandwich shop in the old caboose in downtown Rutledge. Good sandwiches. 
Also the FairPlay general store on the east side of the park is good too


----------



## Scootch (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello MikeSeals,

I got picked too and like you am really excited.  I've hunted in 1 quota deer hunt every year for the last several years but this will be my 1st State Park hunt.  I'm planning on camping in my popup, because those cabins are expensive, especially paying alone.

I did go (from near Suwanee) last Sunday for a walkabout.  I'd like to try for at least a few more weekend scouting trips.

If you'd like to get together for some scouting (and maybe a sandwich from the "old caboose"), PM me. 

Mike


----------



## Mikeseals (Sep 16, 2016)

hey scootch i sent you a pm


----------



## dc410n1 (Oct 18, 2016)

I will be there, can't wait.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey, You guys need to look down the road that goes by.............................................. naaaa on second thought I will save that spot for next year when I go back 


Good luck fellows HLC is a fun hunt. I recommend hearing protection on the first morning.  I think I counted over 100 shots the first morning in 2014


----------



## mcseals (Oct 18, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Hey, You guys need to look down the road that goes by.............................................. naaaa on second thought I will save that spot for next year when I go back
> 
> 
> Good luck fellows HLC is a fun hunt. I recommend hearing protection on the first morning.  I think I counted over 100 shots the first morning in 2014



Aww come on milkman where's the honey hole. L


----------



## Scootch (Oct 18, 2016)

mcseals said:


> Aww come on milkman where's the honey hole. L



He's the devil   ;-)   

Oh man, I am so exited about this hunt!


----------

